# Swiffer Duster



## puppies

A few months ago we were doing the swiffer for the floors. Now, I have found a pattern to do the duster.


----------



## Sine

Cute! Can you share the pattern?


----------



## katmeg

that's great - wld love the pattern too if you are able to share it? thanks


----------



## puppies

The pattern is at www.craftfreely.com In the search put "Biffer Duster Wig" --Crochet patterns.


----------



## Weezieo77

That is amazing & wonderful! Thanks so much for the link. Good job! I hate spending money on those, but love the way they dust!


----------



## tpmcgoo2

great! thanks for the link and bringing it to show!!


----------



## boots

puppies said:


> The pattern is at www.craftfreely.com In the search put "Biffer Duster Wig" --Crochet patterns.


Here's the direct link:

http://gherkinsbucket.files.wordpress.com/2008/07/bifferdusterwig.pdf


----------



## Laurelbee

Thank you so much for this direct link. I have printed it off
I must have missed the first one that is bigger. I would love one for under my frig and that sort of thing. Perhaps I could just lengthen it or the handle? Love xxx


----------



## KNITSUS

what type yarn would pick up dust the best??


----------



## boots

KNITSUS said:


> what type yarn would pick up dust the best??


Good question. I'll wait to see the opinions, too.


----------



## mjoan44

thank you so much for sharing, I had the floor one and use it all the time....sure saves on buying replacements.


----------



## Pudacheer

Oh, that is soooooo creative! I <3 it, the colors are really nice too!

-Lilly


----------



## constance.comeau

...hello

this is great, and so useful. What a money saver!

Care to share the pattern?

[email protected]


----------



## adele13348

mjoan44 said:


> thank you so much for sharing, I had the floor one and use it all the time....sure saves on buying replacements.


Does anyone have the link for the big one???


----------



## sam07671

Any possiblity they have 1 for knitting?


----------



## jaml

Just tried and they said it is out of stock. Any ideas?


----------



## glnwhi

great idea


----------



## jaml

Never mind - just tied the direct link and have it printed out.


----------



## constance.comeau

....Hello.....

When I tried to print, I got the photo, but, no instructions?????

Did I do something wrong?

connie


----------



## Sine

constance.comeau said:


> ....Hello.....
> 
> When I tried to print, I got the photo, but, no instructions?????
> 
> Did I do something wrong?
> 
> connie


Don't use the File, Print up at the top of your screen. Go almost to the bottom of the page you are trying to print (about 7/8 down) in the middle, move your mouse around that space until you see a print icon (there will be other icons there, too--it just sort of pops up), and use that print function.


----------



## MrsJanis678

Great idea, but I, too, would like a suggestion for the "novelty yarn" that they use. Anyone have the pattern link for the floor one?


----------



## virginia42

Thanks. That will come in handy. Looks good.


----------



## Sine

Here's one that you sew with flannel--maybe a good use for old flannel pj's. http://sewmuchado.blogspot.com/2010/02/tutorial-reusable-swiffer-duster-cloths.html
Here's a blog with a bunch of links http://homesteadblogger.com/thecfarm/132964/


----------



## Happy in retirement

I would also like this pattern in knitting if available.


----------



## silvercharms

Terrific links, thanks! Love recycling things like this< especially about the flannel pyjams


----------



## Happy in retirement

thanks for the sites for the knitting pattern on the swiffer duster, quess I'll have to get busy.


----------



## Barb R

I use the floor swiffer and got excited when I saw the hand one but then it said "crochet" - Anybody have a knit pattern for the hand swiffer - I see that there are others looking a knit pattern also.


----------



## constance.comeau

......thank you for the advice.......

connie


----------



## Weezieo77

I started one last night & thought I'd try just some cotton, but was wondering how well that would attract dust. Will update you have tonight, sure I'll just have to finish it!!


----------



## sam07671

Barb R said:


> I use the floor swiffer and got excited when I saw the hand one but then it said "crochet" - Anybody have a knit pattern for the hand swiffer - I see that there are others looking a knit pattern also.


That was what I was wondering to. I don't know how to crochet but would love one for knitting.


----------



## Weezieo77

I don't think it would be hard to make up a knitting pattern. I will look at it. I think I will make another with acrylic as I don't feel that the cotton picked up dust as well as I'd like. Does anyone else have an idea of another fiber that might work?


----------



## MEknitter

I haven't tried making one yet, but as you have, do you think an eyelash yarn would work?


----------



## Weezieo77

MEknitter said:


> I haven't tried making one yet, but as you have, do you think an eyelash yarn would work?


That might be the perfect yarn!


----------



## sam07671

Weezieo77 said:


> I don't think it would be hard to make up a knitting pattern. I will look at it. I think I will make another with acrylic as I don't feel that the cotton picked up dust as well as I'd like. Does anyone else have an idea of another fiber that might work?


Weeaieo..that would be great if you could come up with a knitted version. Could you post the pattern if you come up with 1? I am not talented enough to make up a patter that would fit or work. Thanks :roll:


----------



## constance.comeau

......thank you so much.

this should make a usable swiffer duster.

connie


----------



## constance.comeau

....hello...

go to http://sewmuchado.blogspot.com

.Here you will find one that is made of flannel with 72 good comments. Good luck......................

connie


----------



## 4597

Would also love a knitted pattern. Also, get a can of End Dust spray - it works so well and when it gets dirty, shake out and put in washer!

Betty


----------



## deemail

Laurelbee said:


> Thank you so much for this direct link. I have printed it off
> I must have missed the first one that is bigger. I would love one for under my frig and that sort of thing. Perhaps I could just lengthen it or the handle? Love xxx


when knitting or crocheting a duster for under your fridge.... i used a hairpin fork.... you really only need a 'U-shaped' piece of cardboard....approx 2 -3 inches wide. 
wrap round and round the 'tines', working with the bottom of your 'U' toward you. 
now sew right thru the middle of a 2 inch 'wrapped' yarn loops onto a piece of muslin or scrap fabric. 
when you slide the U out of the loops, you will have room to wrap more.... 
continue till long skinny muslin (approx 18-30 inches long) is covered with this yarn 'shag'.... 
now sew the sides of the muslin to another piece which you can also cover with yarn loops or not....down, across one end, and back up the other side. 
leave one end open and slip a yardstick inside and do under your fridge in seconds...


----------



## puppies

I used Homespun Yarn for my loops. When I got done dusting I went outside and shook it out and it was perfectly clean to use again.


----------



## maryinvt

KNITTED PATTERN HERE:

http://greenmountainmama.blogspot.com/2007/09/swiffer-cozy-pattern.html

You'll find directions for a knitted swiffer pattern here.


----------



## AngelCraft

Love this! Where can I find this pattern?
OOps!! sorry - found the pattern - still learning this forum!


----------



## shoeter

It will not let me download. is the pattern still available?


----------



## shoeter

tried to download and said i need to log into wordpress and start a blog. not wanting that just wanted the pattern to save me money for dusting.


----------

